# Türenrätsel



## Himmeltau (30. November 2011)

Hallo

Ich hätte eine Frage.Ich bin zufällig in in das Grab "Totmannsruh" gestolpert uns stehe jetzt wieder vor so einer Tür mit Drehschalter.Jetzt will ich nicht nach der Lösung nach der Türe fragen,sonder würde gerne wissen,wo man Hinweise für das Rätsel dazu findet.Bisher habe ich immer durch stures probieren die Türen geöffnet.Das nervt aber langsam und ich denke mir irgendwo sollte doch ein Hinweis dafür zu finden sein.Nur wo.

mfg


----------



## Ogil (30. November 2011)

Man braucht fuer diese Tueren ja immer so eine Kralle. Und man kann Gegenstaende detailiert betrachten. Nun kombiniere


----------



## Himmeltau (30. November 2011)

Hallo

Danke.Das mit dem genaueren betrachten ist gut


----------



## TheGui (2. Dezember 2011)

ich kann die kralle iminventar immer noch nciht drehen um die handfläche richtig sehen zu können.. muss bei den rätseln das letzte immer erraten >_>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Dezember 2011)

hm mit maus funkioniert das drehen eigentlich tadellos


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2011)

An den Wänden ist die Lösung. Einfach mal ein Bisschen rumschauen. (Ausser ich verwechsle das grad mit ner anderen Tür. Glaube aber das war diese)


----------



## Xantaria (10. März 2013)

Es gibt ungefähr 10 oder mehr dieser Türen, meist ist die Lösung nicht wiet von der Tür entfernt, manchmal wird einem die Lösung von einem Gefährten gesagt


----------



## Scoo (12. Januar 2014)

Also mir sind bisher 2 Arten dieser Türen untergekommen.

Türrätzel 1.Man muss 3 Säulen oder Kreise mit Symbolen so anordnen wie auf einen Gegenstand den man bekommen hat,meistens dient der Gegenstand dann noch mal zusätzlich als Schlüssel.
Den Gegenstand muss man im Inventar betrachten.Das wird glaube ich durch das drehen des Mausrats aktiviert.

Türrätsel 2.Man kommt zu einer Tür und es sind diese Drehsäulen oder Scheiben vorhanden.Meist im selben Raum oder im Raum davor sind diese Symbole an Wänden abgebildet.
Dabei muss man beachten dass das erste Symbol auf die erste Säule bzw den ersten Kreis angewand wird.

Es ist auch möglich das bei einer Tür 2 Drehsäulen links und 2 rechts sind.
Die Symbole sind dann nach der Reihe zu machen.Von der Tür des Raums angefangen dann im Uhrzeigersinn oder umgekehrt.Da gehts dann nach der Reihenfolge.

Hat man die Symbole angeordnen ist dann irgendwó ein Schalter oder ein Bodenschalter der die Tür öffnet.

Es ist ansich reicht gut möglich diese Rätzel ohne Probleme zu lösen.


----------

